# شوية اقترحات كدة ع الماشى للمنتدى



## rania79 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام والنعمة:flowers:*
*انا عندى شوية اقترحات للمنتدى بخصوص تقسيمةالاركان*
*يعنى مثلا ركن المطبخ ( هيصة ناو) بمعنى الاطباق الريسئة مع الشوربات مع السلطات*
*لية الركن دة مش يكون مقسم صح؟*
*يعنى يكون لة فروع فرع للحلويات فرع للسلطات والمقبلات فرع للمشروبات؟؟؟؟*

*ولية مش يكون ف ركن خاص بالشباب فقط  لكل المواضيع الخاصة بيهم *
*وكمان  فرع ن الركن دة يكون خاص للهدوم الشباب *

*وبخصوص ركن الصور*
*ممكن يتم تقسيمو لفروع منها للصور الحيوانات والبحريات*
*وممكن فرع لفنتازيا الصور يعنى الصور الغريبة العجيبة المريبة هههههههههههه*
*فرع للسياحة من حيث صور الدول وكدة

او ممكن ركن جديد بخصوص السياحة ودول العالم
*


*دة كان رائى عشان المنتدى يكون متقسم صح وشاملل لكل  حاجة
ويارب شوية الافكار دى تحوز الاعجاب
وثانكيوووووووو*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*الافضل فى التصفح يا رونى تقليل الاقسام مش زيادتها
كان فى اقترحات كتيير بتدعو لتقسيم الاقسام وانبثاق اقسام فرعيه
بس كل الاقتراحات دى بأت بالفشل 
*


----------



## rania79 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ياوهووووووووووى اخيرا حد عبر التوبيك دة حمض اساسا
ههههههههههههههههه
اوكا مينو مش مشكلة ابدا


----------



## John Peter (5 فبراير 2012)

*اقتراحات شغالة

*​


----------

